# PPS - Praemium Limited



## dmasvar (28 July 2006)

this is a hot stock, will double before year end i reckon with the contract they will pick up.. more to come, great success already, good business model, economies of scale..

anyone else following?


----------



## cassawary2 (11 October 2010)

*Praemium*

Have been watching PPS during 2010.  Not much price movement.  Good figures for a software company. Big players using their system. Will be watching with interest.  (and some shares)

Cassawary2


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

*Re: PPS - Praemium*

On the move again...


----------



## piggybank (27 March 2015)

*Re: PPS - Praemium*

The stock came up on my scan tonight and noticed that I was the last person to put something something on the stock over 18 months ago. It went sideways for a while but since the beginning of this year it has gone up just over 50% with the volume having increased markedly. Although the half year results (have been out for more than a month) I thought it might be of interest to someone who is thinking of purchasing the stock.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PPS&E=ASX&N=419315

They have more recently announced the acquisition of Plum Software Limited in the United Kingdom.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PPS&E=ASX&N=420123


----------



## peter2 (5 June 2018)

3yrs since the last post. "There's movement at the station ..." 

The first BO failed but the second one looks better. 
Above average volume traded today and the close is near the high of day.


----------



## greggles (12 July 2018)

Continuing good news has pushed Praemium Limited to all-time highs today. The turn around started in mid-April when they reported strong platform inflows of $671 million in the March 2018 quarter.

Volume really started to increase in early June around the time of Peter's post above when they expanded their relationship with Morgan Stanley Wealth Management Australia to include managed accounts.

Today's announcement below is just the icing on the cake. Currently up another 11.63% to 96c.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2018)

greggles said:


> Continuing good news has pushed Praemium Limited to all-time highs today.




A record high 6 months ago followed by another in Sept of $1.18 ~ traded at under 60c a couple of days ago, a 48% odd fall in just 3 months mostly due to all the negative financials sentiment and a little uncertainty that has come from the RC, the 10 year chart is very impressive as are all the numbers in the presentations.

Seems a no brainer.
~


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Seems a no brainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@So_Cynical out of interest I have had a look at the weekly chart and added some fib levels to see what support levels are in the area, by my reckoning it has broken through the 50% level on it's way to 38.2% level.

Maybe you are right in that the buying zone is between $0.654 & $0.529 (currently $0.63) but






switching to the daily chart I notice that it is still in a down trend (Lower Lows) maybe telling us to sit back and watch a little more.






Thoughts?

Cheers

EDIT: I Just read your tipping post so the above may not be to relevant as you are looking at the long term anyway for the competition.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2018)

Trav. said:


> I notice that it is still in a down trend (Lower Lows) maybe telling us to sit back and watch a little more.




Lower lows are never a good sign, i only ever buy a bottom by accident, the fundamental's are very solid and the 50% fall just has to be a little over done, my trades often take many months and sometimes years to come about..


----------



## Miner (11 February 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Lower lows are never a good sign, i only ever buy a bottom by accident, the fundamental's are very solid and the 50% fall just has to be a little over done, my trades often take many months and sometimes years to come about..



With a good report, PPS slumped today. Does it confirm the above analysis ? DNH. Fat Prophets advise PPS a buy.
What the posters saying


----------



## So_Cynical (12 February 2019)

PPS sells a SMSF software platform, Labors franking credits policy is a negative for self managed funds going forward. peak SMSF may have passed.


----------



## Miner (12 February 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> PPS sells a SMSF software platform, Labors franking credits policy is a negative for self managed funds going forward. peak SMSF may have passed.



Thanks SC. No flattering, but you always have a far sight analysis on stocks which is  very encouraging to learn.
I was short sighted on PPS even knowing about their platform but did not factor the franking credit effect with labour coming.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 February 2019)

Miner said:


> Thanks SC. No flattering, but you always have a far sight analysis on stocks which is  very encouraging to learn.
> I was short sighted on PPS even knowing about their platform but did not factor the franking credit effect with labour coming.




It took me a while to put 2 and 2 together, OVH, PPS and NWL all suffering from the BRC uncertainty and the franking credits policy of Labor, not the end of the world for any of them but certainly the glory days of fantastic growth have passed, least in the short term.


----------



## Miner (9 April 2019)

ANZ deserted PPS and joined hands with net wealth
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190408/pdf/4444ngj85qc5xw.pdf
The market lost its patience after the financial report was poor. The share price dived down to 12 months low 43.5 cents only to recover a few cents at the close of market. Did a small trade - buy and sell with small change. Then the end of the day committed a small parcel at 47 cents. Did not jump at 43.5 cents which one director did. In spite of the ANZ switch, the CEO provided good news which hopefully the market will realise tomorrow. What the chartists say ??
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/PPS


----------



## Miner (9 April 2019)

Miner said:


> ANZ deserted PPS and joined hands with net wealth
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190408/pdf/4444ngj85qc5xw.pdf
> The market lost its patience after the financial report was poor. The share price dived down to 12 months low 43.5 cents only to recover a few cents at the close of market. Did a small trade - buy and sell with small change. Then the end of the day committed a small parcel at 47 cents. Did not jump at 43.5 cents which one director did. In spite of the ANZ switch, the CEO provided good news which hopefully the market will realise tomorrow. What the chartists say ??
> https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/PPS



Good morning !
I thought have been a strategic to buy PPS at 47 cents and was glad to see positive reviews from Fat Prophets and Shaw this morning to retain their buy ratings and recommending to buy until market opens. The PPS sunk further today .
I understand Shaw has a conflict of interest and so FP (because they are a bit arrogant to accept if their previous recommendation was incorrect as well as they have also conflict of interest having invested on PPS through their investment fund).
What the chartists and more knowledgeable colleagues on this forum would say on the strength or weakness of this stock  ? I should have stuck to @So_Cynical 's posting back in February this year and not jumped into herd of sheep.


----------



## Miner (23 April 2019)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190423/pdf/444gtw2yyf5yyl.pdf
After some drought, today's announcement poured some drops  in the market


----------



## peter2 (24 April 2019)

Are we there yet? Is the bottom in?  No opinion. The down trend is solid. PPS has been out of favour since Oct18, when the market dipped, but PPS didn't recover with the market. The recent loss of a big client (8% of revenue) client wasn't good either. 

Like so many other companies, the business updates are glowing but there's no mention of the money. 
There's nothing positive in the chart for me.


----------



## Miner (25 April 2019)

peter2 said:


> Are we there yet? Is the bottom in?  No opinion. The downtrend is solid. PPS has been out of favour since Oct18 when the market dipped, but PPS didn't recover with the market. The recent loss of a big client (8% of revenue) client wasn't good either.
> 
> Like so many other companies, the business updates are glowing but there's no mention of the money.
> There's nothing positive in the chart for me.



Good points Pete @peter2 and you could be right.
I, however, have read the quarterly update https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190423/pdf/444gtw2yyf5yyl.pdf differently. In addition, some of the directors have been regularly investing on the company's share is always a good sign for me even if the lot of shares is often 50,000 which is not a big dollar.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190424/pdf/444jf8dtjxwhc1.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190423/pdf/444h5cmrhhrtcq.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190410/pdf/4446g6bmdkt7l8.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190408/pdf/4444gj01l04q3y.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190215/pdf/442nfplf7vyv79.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190214/pdf/442mhbx5sc32g7.pdf


----------



## peter2 (30 April 2019)

I also like to see company directors have a lot of "skin in the game". It aligns their aims with their shareholders. This is not enough for me as these directors have a much longer term view for their business. I don't like holding on while prices fall significantly. 

If these directors are right then the business should improve in the future. If the business does improve their bankers will notice, corporate analysts will notice and large investors will start buying. I will wait to see this renewed demand in the charts. I won't buy at the bottom, but I'll buy when prices are moving higher. 

If these directors fail to turn the business around I'll not lose money nor waste my time.


----------



## Trav. (28 July 2019)

Well PPS is recovering nicely. bottomed out in early June @ $0.32 and looking pretty good now at $0.54. Definitely on the watch list and will look at entry this week.


----------



## Trav. (7 August 2019)

continuing my fascination with gaps, I noticed that the recent gaps have been filled.

Holding as of today as previous BO did not occur and decided to get in on retrace.


----------



## barney (7 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> Holding as of today as previous BO did not occur and decided to get in on retrace.




Accumulating the second retrace after the second bump higher is probably my favorite pattern Trav. 

No guarantees of anything  in "Stockland" of course but hopefully it turns into a good trade


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

Preliminary final report due 12/8

Price up +8% today ....  coincidence ?


----------



## barney (9 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> Preliminary final report due 12/8
> 
> Price up +8% today ....  coincidence ?




No idea from me Trav, but your entry on the retrace is looking ok at the moment ….. Probably be up around 12% at the close …  Solid bar on good but not crazy Volume today which has negated the ugly down bar on Monday.  Monday now looks like a shakeout in hindsight … been a bit of that going on recently  … hopefully onward and upward from here


----------



## Trav. (9 August 2019)

Nice close today @ $0.51, nice to be on a winning trade again.


----------



## barney (9 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> Nice close today @ $0.51, nice to be on a winning trade again.




Indeed

Lets hope this one can improve the bottom line on the Trading Account

Going into the weekend positive is always a good thing either way


----------



## Miner (11 August 2019)

Bell Potter research note (I always apply a discount as being 50% right. eg they have advised recently AMP as a sell whereas market behaved the opposite. So DYOR) said PPS a buy with TP being 66 cents.
I suppose we all have to wait two more days for the report to be seen.
Do hold PPS


----------



## Trav. (12 August 2019)

I am not a fundamental guy but this does look good to the untrained eye 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190812/pdf/447d7715w6tlk8.pdf


----------



## Miner (12 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> I am not a fundamental guy but this does look good to the untrained eye
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190812/pdf/447d7715w6tlk8.pdf
> 
> View attachment 96739



great result to pay off for patience


----------



## barney (12 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> I am not a fundamental guy but this does look good to the untrained eye




Agree.
​


Miner said:


> Bell Potter research note … said PPS a buy with TP being 66 cents.  Do hold PPS




The improvement in the numbers might explain why B/Potter revised their target price from 62 cents to 66 cents ….. 

Positive start again today …. If it gets above 56 cents it could get interesting quickly.


----------



## kenny (12 August 2019)

Interesting report. No debt and $13.7M cash to support the bleeding international division which is one of the worrying aspects with UK exposure and net fund outflows.

I like the platform services play. The Annual report presentation is well worth reviewing.

GLTAH


----------



## Miner (12 August 2019)

kenny said:


> Interesting report. No debt and $13.7M cash to support the bleeding international division which is one of the worrying aspects with UK exposure and net fund outflows.
> 
> I like the platform services play. The Annual report presentation is well worth reviewing.
> 
> GLTAH



@kenny 
The $12.7 m cash is deemed to be shared between the directors, @barney  and @Trav.


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Miner said:


> @kenny
> The $12.7 m cash is deemed to be shared between the directors, @barney  and @Trav.




Lol … Definitely all @Trav. 's cash …. Plenty of Volume yesterday and a mid bar close so it lost a bit of steam …. could range now for a bit so hopefully it stays above 50 cents in the short term


----------



## Miner (13 August 2019)

barney said:


> Lol … Definitely all @Trav. 's cash …. Plenty of Volume yesterday and a mid bar close so it lost a bit of steam …. could range now for a bit so hopefully it stays above 50 cents in the short term



Today Shaw Partners have put a buy on PPS


----------



## sptrawler (13 August 2019)

Miner said:


> Today Shaw Partners have put a buy on PPS



Pretty good annual report.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190812/pdf/447d7nhwwvxcch.pdf
I've had a nibble.


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Pretty good annual report.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190812/pdf/447d7nhwwvxcch.pdf
> I've had a nibble.




Homer's in … It's doomed (jk)

Morningstar have it valued at 74 cents … no idea if that's accurate but hopefully it heads in that direction for all you chaps involved


----------



## sptrawler (22 October 2019)

barney said:


> Homer's in … It's doomed (jk)
> 
> Morningstar have it valued at 74 cents … no idea if that's accurate but hopefully it heads in that direction for all you chaps involved



Well Barney, it looks as though it is finally going to stay above my entry price, talk about buy high the story of my life.


----------



## barney (22 October 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Well Barney, it looks as though it is finally going to stay above my entry price, talk about buy high the story of my life.




I think I put the mocker on it for you back in August … sorry about that

It seems to have a habit of "spike/retreat" so hopefully this bounce keeps bouncing.  Over 60 cents is breaking out of the 2 month range and there has been an overall increase in Volume last 2 months as well.  

A retracement after any second bounce off lows is my favorite recipe and this is kind of in that pattern. 53 cents should be support and a potential buy point if it retraces a bit.

Hopefully for you guys it just keeps going this leg

Chart mumblings below ...


----------



## sptrawler (10 February 2020)

Well Praemium have reported a good set of numbers in their half yearly report.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200210/pdf/44dyh5fz1tpbx1.pdf


I do hold.


----------



## sptrawler (24 March 2020)

barney said:


> Homer's in … It's doomed (jk)
> 
> Morningstar have it valued at 74 cents … no idea if that's accurate but hopefully it heads in that direction for all you chaps involved



Well Barney, I just topped up or dollar cost averaged at 20cents lol, the directors seem to be having a bit of a buy up also.
By the way thanks for the tip, not.


----------



## barney (24 March 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well Barney, I just topped up or dollar cost averaged at 20cents lol, the directors seem to be having a bit of a buy up also.
> By the way thanks for the tip, not.




Haven't looked at this since my post last October.  It actually did as expected back then and broke through the old range to a high of 69 cents ….. Hasn't been pretty ever since unfortunately 

I have no idea whether 20 cents is too early Homer but the numbers are positive as you say.

And the Directors have been busy accumulating a few for themselves.  

$80+ million MC … $11 million cash … cashflow positive.  It looks a safe longer term punt …. good luck with it


----------



## galumay (24 March 2020)

Its one of the companies on my watchlist for my move into the market.


----------



## sptrawler (30 April 2020)

Quarterly update isn't as bad as I expected.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200420/pdf/44h29bf5h3r15y.pdf


----------



## sptrawler (23 October 2020)

barney said:


> Haven't looked at this since my post last October.  It actually did as expected back then and broke through the old range to a high of 69 cents ….. Hasn't been pretty ever since unfortunately
> 
> I have no idea whether 20 cents is too early Homer but the numbers are positive as you say.
> 
> ...



Well barney, sunshine and lollypops mate, cheers.

I do hold, through the torrid times. lol


----------



## barney (24 October 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Well barney, sunshine and lollypops mate, cheers. I do hold, through the torrid times. lol




Great to see Homer ..... No guts no glory!   Well done, and your shout!

Averaging down is given a bad wrap by many pundits. I see it as a low risk money making opportunity as long as the fundamentals stack up.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 January 2021)

And the last week of October was about it, for a while. 






During the "quiet time" the CEO has been out and about, talking to analysts and journalists:

_The investment platform industry *will look markedly different in five years* following “ground-shaking” change this year, as major banks and potentially AMP retreat and financial advisers better manage conflicts.
That is the view of the chief executive of ASX-listed Praemium, Michael Ohanessian. He is optimistic that smaller and boutique players will emerge stronger and continue to win market share from the bigger end of the $900bn local platform sector._


> “I think 2021 is going to be a massive year of change and this industry is going to look completely different in five years,” Mr Ohanessian said. “You can see as disruption continues at the top end, the legacy is hard to work through … The prize that presents itself to now a smaller number of specialist platform providers (SPPs) is massive.”



_ 
He thinks it won’t be difficult for SPPs to boost their combined market share to 20 per cent over coming years, from about 8 per cent in 2020_.

_Mr Ohanessian said Praemium had already undertaken some of the Powerwrap integration, and was now tackling the “more meaty” parts of the project such as combining technologies and suppliers. He said in light of the recent rationalisation at the smaller end of the platform market, players were in a stronger position to navigate industry challenges such as shrinking margins._


> “It is an industry that is overserved and not productive enough,” Mr Ohanessian said. “Any firm that can bring technology to make things more productive, those firms will still do well and they will thrive even in a world where prices come down and margins get squeezed.”




Praemium bought listed rival Powerwrap last year and has more than $20bn in funds under administration.

( _DNH_ ).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

*Key results for the quarter 
*
Praemium’s global FUA increased 10% during the quarter to $34.3 billion, with record FUA achieved in all segments compared to the September quarter: 

 Australia platform FUA of $16.4 billion, up 10%; 
 International platform FUA of $3.9 billion, up 13%; and 
 FUA for VMAAS of $14.0 billion, up 9%.
 
Net inflows set records for both Australian and International segments, with $813 million and $303 million respectively. Quarterly platform FUA growth was also aided by a positive $1.0 billion in market movements.


----------



## sptrawler (13 January 2021)

Another good report @barney , things might be looking up, still shaky times though. The other problem for PPS is I still hold.
Jeez @Dona Ferentes , you just beat me. lol I'll finish the post anyway.  


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02330199-3A559401?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Jeez @Dona Ferentes , you just beat me.



 .


----------



## barney (13 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Another good report @barney




Indeed Homer ... Full marks for backing your judgement!

I recall saying on 24th March

*$80+ million MC … $11 million cash … cashflow positive.  It looks a safe longer term punt* ….

As they say, talk is cheap ... You walked the walk Homer. Well done!


----------



## sptrawler (13 January 2021)

You certainly did @barney, from memory I think it might have been you that gave me the heads up on HZR as well, thanks heaps. That is the great thing about the forum, it makes you look into companies that you wouldnt normal research. Everyone has a different area of interest, the forum opens hthe discussion.


----------



## barney (13 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> That is the great thing about the forum, it makes you look into companies that you wouldn't normally research.




That's true, but you stumped up your hard earned so full credit to you. 

It has certainly turned out a nice trade 🥳


----------



## sptrawler (1 June 2021)

barney said:


> That's true, but you stumped up your hard earned so full credit to you.
> 
> It has certainly turned out a nice trade 🥳



No news but still going @barney , I haven't a clue what is driving it, but I'm hanging on for grim death.🤣


----------



## barney (1 June 2021)

sptrawler said:


> No news but still going @barney , I haven't a clue what is driving it, but I'm hanging on for grim death.🤣




Going gangbusters @sptrawler   Hold tight onto those reigns 🐎  

Funds under admin .. up 96% YOY ..... Whoa ... You're gona need a bigger horse!


----------



## sptrawler (28 July 2021)

Still looking good @barney


----------



## barney (28 July 2021)

All credit to you Homer ...... Great to see someone back something at the lows and ride it to new highs   

I like the fact that PPS with a +$500 million market cap, talk in $Billions in revenue inflow as well 

Well done M8!


----------



## sptrawler (18 October 2021)

barney said:


> Homer's in … It's doomed (jk)
> 
> Morningstar have it valued at 74 cents … no idea if that's accurate but hopefully it heads in that direction for all you chaps involved



Hey @barney a good report, we are starting to make money, at last, I might take the missus out for some chicken treat. 🤣








			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02436723-3A578399?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Miner (18 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Hey @barney a good report, we are starting to make money, at last, I might take the missus out for some chicken treat. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02436723-3A578399?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



@sptrawler 
If you hold ckf shares please take missus to KFC. The food is more tasty and helps your investment too.  
DNH


----------



## sptrawler (18 October 2021)

Miner said:


> @sptrawler
> If you hold ckf shares please take missus to KFC. The food is more tasty and helps your investment too.
> DNH



The missus wont eat anything deep fried and she hasn't* seen *me eat it either. 🤣
As I sit here writing and working my way through a bowl of porridge and bird seed.


----------



## Miner (18 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The missus wont eat anything deep fried and she hasn't seen me eat it either. 🤣



I will not buy CKF shares then


----------



## barney (18 October 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Well Barney, I just topped up or dollar cost averaged at 20cents




We all know "averaging down" is Devil's worship don't we Homer   You're only up 600% since that trade


----------



## sptrawler (2 November 2021)

@barney it looks like there is movement at the station.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02446266-3A580074?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> @barney it looks like there is movement at the station.




Praemium has rejected the approach. Scrip based offers are often dodgy

PPS is up 15% ....  opened at $1.45 and holding around that level. NWL down 2%


----------



## sptrawler (2 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Praemium has rejected the approach. Scrip based offers are often dodgy
> 
> PPS is up 15% ....  opened at $1.45 and holding around that level. NWL down 2%



Yes Praemium seem to have a very good platform, the interest by Netwealth may well put them on the radar of other companies.


----------



## barney (2 November 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Yes Praemium seem to have a very good platform, the interest by Netwealth may well put them on the radar of other companies.



Great when a plan comes together Homer!  I am super chuffed on your behalf


----------



## sptrawler (2 November 2021)

barney said:


> Great when a plan comes together Homer!  I am super chuffed on your behalf
> 
> View attachment 132217



Yep barney, the profits on Praemium, may well offset the losses on SO4, ah the joys of share ownership.


----------



## Miner (16 February 2022)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02486095-3A587175?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

THIS IS CALLED STRONG RESULT PER MGMT https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
But market flogged with a significant lash .


----------



## barney (17 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yep barney, the profits on Praemium, may well offset the losses on SO4, ah the joys of share ownership.



Hope you managed to bank a little profit before the recent  fall


----------



## sptrawler (17 February 2022)

barney said:


> Hope you managed to bank a little profit before the recent  fall



No, story of my life, hang on too long.
Still up 140%,but nothing like it was.


----------



## sptrawler (19 April 2022)

Hopefully have turned the corner. 🤞



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02511113-3A591853?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## frugal.rock (19 April 2022)

Has caught my eye on the evening chart look sees.


sptrawler said:


> Hopefully have turned the corner. 🤞



One to watch... not held.


----------



## peter2 (19 April 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Hopefully have turned the corner. 🤞



It's gone a long way down the wrong road. Looked like it was heading for the corner of Z1P and SZL.


----------



## debtfree (24 October 2022)

Quick weekly chart update ......... looks to have turn the corner but who knows in this market.


----------



## bk1 (27 October 2022)

What can we say about the chart? (daily)
It looks awful, and who knows how much trapped money there is on the Left hand side.
However, it has risen from the oversold levels of June and July, and now has overcome resistance at 78c, which is where i took an entry.
I will be keeping the stops tight on this one.


----------

